# Determinar el mejor tipo de transmisión proyecto: cerradura eléctrica.



## Adolfoe (Feb 24, 2009)

Hola tengo que hacer un proyecto para abrir una puerta de manera inalámbrica.
El problema es que nunca he implementado ningún tipo de comunicación inalámbrica, así que no se cual es la mejor manera de hacerlo.
Las opciones que hemos considerado incluyen
        -pics de radiofrecuencia.
        -transmisores y receptores RF@434MHz FSK o ASK.
        -Infrarrojo.

La distancia no es un factor primordial, con que funcione cerca de 4 o 5mts. es suficiente, mas bien una señal muy fuerte es inconveniente pues le puede llegar a otra puerta.

Espero que puedan darme alguna idea, o que libros o documentos puedo comenzar a investigar.
Gracias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 25, 2009)

los pic's funcionana bien pero debes programarlos y es un laburo.

el infrarrojo no tiene alcance la verdad para hacerlo casero es un desastre.

la radiofrecuencia es la mejor opcion.

simplemente modulas un tono de una frecuencia definida, lo transmitis, lo recibis, filtras la señal a la frecuencia recibida, va a la base de un transistor, lo hace funcionar como una compuertita de baja potencia, de ahi a un rel+e y listo.

saludos.


----------



## Adolfoe (Feb 25, 2009)

gracias por su respuesta, pero por las prisas de la consulta olvidé mencionar unos detalles importantes del proyecto.
1)  La transmisión de los datos es digital.
2) La "llave" envía una clave que debe ser comparada contra una clave en la puerta para determinar si el usuario puede o no abrirla.

1)Aún de esa manera, es más conveniente usar tranmsión RF?
2)La portabilidad de la llave es un factor importante, que puedo hacer con respecto al tamaño de las antenas?

Gracias y disculpen.


----------

